
Snapchat Spectacles: Video Sunglasses Now on Sale Everywhere in U.S. – Variety - mrfusion
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/snapchat-spectacles-video-sunglasses-purchase-us-1201991567/?google_editors_picks=true
======
mrfusion
Are there any products similar to this for just saving your own videos?

------
cocktailpeanuts
can someone who bought one of these when they used to be exclusive share your
thoughts? Do you still use these? What are your thoughts?

